# Best Shimano Curado



## geovex (Feb 12, 2013)

I've been hearing a lot about how people favor the old model Curado's over the new ones. What exactly is the reasoning behind this? There seems to be quite a few different models out there also, so in y'all's opinion, which is or was the best and why?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

The old cu200 greenie is durable easy to maintain and has proven itself year after year.Lexy has some down in the classified on here.The only draw back I can think of is its weight some prefer a lighter reel,it don't bother me.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

bubbas kenner said:


> The old cu200 greenie is durable easy to maintain and has proven itself year after year.Lexy has some down in the classified on here.The only draw back I can think of is its weight some prefer a lighter reel,it don't bother me.


Yep, pretty much indestructible. I have some that are many many years old, still kicking after much use. They are not the lightest, but certainly lighter than an old style round reel. I own several.


----------



## jr22dad (Mar 24, 2013)

Just flat out hard to beat. Easy to work on yourself. 
Never liked the bulkyness by handle.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

bubbas kenner said:


> The old cu200 greenie is durable easy to maintain and has proven itself year after year.Lexy has some down in the classified on here.The only draw back I can think of is its weight some prefer a lighter reel,it don't bother me.


Totally agree with Bubba. I have a couple of CU200's and a couple of 200E7's. Only difference of opinion for me would be that I do like the lighter weight and smaller size of my 200E7's.


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

50E hands down the best Curado I've used... Compact/light & tough. Plus they can be had for around $150-175.


----------



## geovex (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a CU-200 and a CU-200BSF. Is there a big difference between the two? Also, how many different models of CU-200 are there?


----------



## Scumfrog (Dec 9, 2012)

I like the e series best but the older ones are great.I just replaced the handle on a cu 100 with the handle from a G series and I love that reel all over again.Septon knobs are a great upgrade to the old grips.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Scumfrog said:


> I like the e series best but the older ones are great.I just replaced the handle on a cu 100 with the handle from a G series and I love that reel all over again.Septon knobs are a great upgrade to the old grips.


I was at Academy and I thought I saw a G series model.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*Have To Agree With Ruben...*

BubbasKenner said it for me. I have six of the old CU200B greenies and I cannot imagine changing at this point. The weight has never been an issue for me, as they are way lighter than their predecessors, and I'm not pounding the flats for hours at a time. Once you learn how to work on a reel, tearing it down to the frame, you sort of become joined at the hip, and that is me with this reel. Very smooth, very durable, very easy to work on, it's just my bud now. I've supertuned, I have a great relationship with Boca Bearings, we have Joe/Bantam1 to discuss any issues with, and there are so many of us out there. Joe Doggett said it: one of the five classic reels of all time. I have three that fish, three in the gun safe, new in the box. At 59 years old, as long as I can find spare parts, these friends will see me through to the end...

Wow, too much wine tonight, getting pretty melodramatic. But, you know, that was from the heart...


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

I have a CU200B5, also 3 CU200(one of them is supertuned) and a CU50e .... My most favorite hands down is the 50e. Small lightweight and strong as hell


----------

